# head in the head



## Yoda_Fish (Sep 13, 2010)

*Hole in the Head
7 in. male severum cichlid with HITH. 

I relocated him to his own aquarium and have been keeping his tempature to 82 degrees. doing frequant water changes. 
mixing in aquarium salt and some vitamin supplements. 
i have also treated him with metronidazole made by seachem. 
and so far ive only seen the pivets in his head spread and become worse. 

what else should i be doing to make him better?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hole in the head can be pretty hard to treat. i dont know if metronidazole is the same thing as metro+ but you should try metro+ ive only heard good things about it when it comes to treating hole in the head.


----------



## Yoda_Fish (Sep 13, 2010)

so how long should i continue to treat him.. im not sure ware to go from here.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yoda_Fish said:


> so how long should i continue to treat him.. im not sure ware to go from here.


idk ive never had to use it myself i would say just follow the directions.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yoda_Fish said:


> *Hole in the Head
> what else should i be doing to make him better?


YF

Please refer to this excellent treatise by Adam Dagma.

TR


----------

